# Buying meat online?



## candurin (Apr 30, 2020)

Just looking for any recommendations for online purchasing of meat (racks of ribs, packers, busts, etc.)?

Our local butcher is an hour away and our local Walmart, sams club and grocery stores are still a zoo and simply are not offering 10lb+ cuts for whatever reason.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## BigW. (Apr 30, 2020)

Have not tried but others will come along and add testimonials.



			https://www.piedmontese.com/shop.aspx


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Apr 30, 2020)

Not sure where you are located but if you have them around check with local farmers. Have noticed around here that farmers that normally only sell half/whole animals are now selling by the pound or cut on both beef and pork.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 30, 2020)

CBP is solid.  I spent a long time looking for online meat - its spendy!  I buy some CBP, but mostly mask up and hit costco as little as possible and fill the freezer.  our recently started offering instacart too.  ribs and basics coming via instacart today - first time using.  but delivery sounds dreamy.  the costcos here and kinda insane - as it sounds like yours are.   isnt sams doing a curbside pick up?


----------



## daveomak (Apr 30, 2020)

We have a local meat cutter/butcher/wholesaler/retailer that is delivering packs of meat... $100/$150/$250 with burger, steaks roasts....  I have to drive 1 mile to a local deliveriy point to pick it up....  It's all restaurant quality meat....   Very good....  
I saw he was delivering on FaceBook ....   WOW !!!!  It's 25 mile to my place.....
Check your local FB for businesses advertising....   You may find something you like...


----------



## candurin (Apr 30, 2020)

Unfortunately, down in south jersey we have slim pickings for decent butchers.  I’ve never used FB but I’ll have my wife see if anyone local is offering up packages.  Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 30, 2020)

www.myrichplan.com
www.schwans.com


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 30, 2020)

we have done Shwans, excellent quality!  THE place to get Orange Roughy!  And we used to belong to The Rich Plan, but then moved around too much to make it feasible.  Great quality!  Would buy a side of beef every 6 months!


----------



## whistlepig (May 2, 2020)

BigW. said:


> Have not tried but others will come along and add testimonials.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.piedmontese.com/shop.aspx



No good meat markets around here. Nothing around here. I placed an order with piedmontese today for some grass fed rib eyes and ground beef. Give a review after a taste test.


----------



## hawtsauc3 (May 4, 2020)

I would recommend trying to track down a shop that can order a half a pig or 1/4 cow even if it means a drive. Given the meat shortages and restrictions here we ordered a whole pig and may do a 1/4 pig to split with the in-laws. I prefer fresh but things are different right now


----------

